# Latest iphone/ipad construction apps



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone know of any useful or useless construction/business apps that have come out recently?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

southernyankee said:


> Anyone know of any useful or useless construction/business apps that have come out recently?


Pocket frogs will entertain children for hours while you work...


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

Plan grid has been great for emailing plans and details. I also use Skitch to mark up pictures.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the referral of h and r. They did a great job. I appreciate your help! How is that 20k sq fter coming along?


----------



## MikeO (Oct 8, 2011)

*Construction apps*

There are many construction apps for the iphone and iPad, search construction under productivity in iTunes. You can also search for house remodel, concrete and lumber, all of these search names will bring up many construction apps. I have a couple of construction estimating apps that I sell on iTunes, EstimateHD for iPad and Construction Estimator for iPhone.
MikeO
www.micomsoftware.com


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

English to Spanish dictionary!

Seriously, a few of my faves: 

Weather radar 

Construction Calc -	like the real thing but on your phone

Geometric formulas

Design Dimensions -	good dimensional reference 

Finding Hardware Stores - just like it sounds, with a map.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

Edited. My apologies for plugging a release date for my app. Penultimate is very useful. Not a construction specific app, but one a lot of contractors I know use.


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you guys know of any iPad apps for PDF editing?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

From a Google search, pdf splicer for iOS. I can't imagine much functionality for actually editing pdf's. It's a difficult enough task on a pc.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

poolcageman said:


> Do you guys know of any iPad apps for PDF editing?


Bluebeam


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

SpecBid said:


> Edited. My apologies for plugging a release date for my app. Penultimate is very useful. Not a construction specific app, but one a lot of contractors I know use.


Agree totally regarding Penultimate. Got this one last week and love it ... Way better than the Bamboo app I had been using. Use it for take offs, notes, shopping lists, etc.


----------



## reinvent (Mar 14, 2010)

*Some other apps*

http://itunes.apple.com/app/id308928075?mt=8

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/buildcalc-advanced-construction/id333369423?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=6

This one tell you the probability of rain in your exact location within the next few hours. Pretty accurate.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dark-sky/id517329357?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4

Here are some other weather apps to consider.
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-57439526-233/top-weather-apps-for-ios/?tag=cnetRiver

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magicplan/id427424432?mt=8

Translation apps.
https://itunes.apple.com/app/google-translate/id414706506

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/worldictionary-instant-translator/id429372600



Keep track of your battery
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/battery-hd+/id331453283?mt=8

Theft apps
http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/4018...gn=u160&utm_medium=email&utm_content=gallery8

ID Wood
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/i.d.-wood/id325838725?mt=8

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animated-knots-by-grog/id376302649?
mt=8

Here are a bunch more
http://www.multieducator.net/formulator/forms.html

http://www.smarthome.com/iphone_apps.html


----------



## SFcontractor (Mar 8, 2012)

Threshold for Photo Management, Plangrid for Plan Management, Speedpunch for Punch Lists, are a few that I know of that have recently come out.


----------



## Block Worth (Nov 13, 2012)

Construction Cost Estimator is an app with some basic features.


----------



## NovakServices (Feb 1, 2011)

I got one for ya guy i did some work for a year back is big into tech and made his own iPhone app. showed it to me a while back when he was making it and he just finsihed it. Used it a couple times so far works pretty good so Im helping him show it around. 

You use it to show pictures of your work and you can take pictures of your work with the app. i dont know how to link itune links but you can just search Workfo or i think you can download it from the website.


----------

